# Help Identifying Stovepipe



## icolquhoun (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello all,

Longtime lurker and first time poster.
My wife and I just moved into a home with an old cracked Nashua stove and are replacing it with a Woodstock Ideal Steel with all the fixin's.

We currently have about 24' of stovepipe with a Tee that appears in great shape except for the Tee at the lower portion where the inner wall seems to have a separation where it meets the cap. The cathedral box and chimney are in great shape.

The stovepipe is doublewalled and 8" ID. I am looking to get a new Tee and a reducer to 6" to meet up with the Ideal Steel. 

I cannot find any stamps or identification on any of the pieces anywhere. It has an unusual rolled/crimped detail on the female end of the pipe on every section. It also appears that the inner surface of the outer wall has slits/gills with a corresponding slit on the male end OD, although they really don't interlock like you might think.

Any ideas on who makes/made this stovepipe and where I might be able to find a Tee and reducer?

Thanks!

-Ian


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 21, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!  Sorry no one responded yet ... can't believe you've stumped everyone.  What year was the Nashua?  Might give you an ideal of who was fabricating stovepipe and if there were any local to your area.  Otherwise, be patient as there are installers that will likely be able to help you with this.


----------



## homebrewz (Aug 22, 2015)

It looks like it could be DuraVent doublewall air insulated? There might be air in between the outer and inner wall instead of insulation. You should look into the clearance to combustibles, which is different between air insulated and something with actual insulating material in between. Any rusty pipes should be replaced. Is that a small pinhole of rust where the two sections meet in the second picture? 

One of the certified sweeps on here could tell you more, and you might consider having someone look at it in person to verify the safety of the installation. 
Congrats on the new Woodstock! You should be very happy with it.


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2015)

My guess would be DuraVent DVL smoke pipe.


----------



## icolquhoun (Aug 22, 2015)

homebrewz said:


> It looks like it could be DuraVent doublewall air insulated? There might be air in between the outer and inner wall instead of insulation. You should look into the clearance to combustibles, which is different between air insulated and something with actual insulating material in between. Any rusty pipes should be replaced. Is that a small pinhole of rust where the two sections meet in the second picture?
> 
> One of the certified sweeps on here could tell you more, and you might consider having someone look at it in person to verify the safety of the installation.
> Congrats on the new Woodstock! You should be very happy with it.



AHA...was prying between inner and outer walls on the Tee to see if it was insulated or air (it's insulated with a dense whitish material) since I'm replacing it and noticed a small mark saying:

*Made in Canada
GSW Parry Sound
Ontario*
(it also had french which I have omitted here)

A quick search online reveals nothing about the company nor anything remotely close to helpful???

That second pic is just doghair and dust (3 border collies create tumbleweeds that float all over, even 7' off the ground  no pinhole, although I see in the pic it does look like it.

The Nashua said 1978 on the back but the house was built in 1982 and I think the stove installed in the late 80's if neighbors in the area remember correctly.


----------



## icolquhoun (Aug 22, 2015)

looks like selkirk bought GSW in the 90's and rebranded GSW pipe as Superpro?

Was/is this pipe any good???


----------

